# Ailanthus (tree of paradise)



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

Anyone got any experience with this stuff. Guy here locally taking down a big tree (15 feet in diameter at base). I'm going to get my hands on some. Any pros and cons? What say ye?


----------



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

Some shots of what's left of the base of tree. It's about 5-6 feet in diameter!! Logs coming off this thing are so heavy!! And the wood is very dense!


----------



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

SkySkrape said:


> Anyone got any experience with this stuff. Guy here locally taking down a big tree (15 feet in diameter at base). I'm going to get my hands on some. Any pros and cons? What say ye?


I meant 5...not 15!


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

How tall is the stump , and how many nails , bolts , wires , ropes etc. are estimated to be imbedded in the tree ?


----------

